# Saving Heirloom Tomato Seeds



## marge_griswold-scheiding (Jan 21, 2011)

I am interested in seed-saving, Tee...
Have you heard or read anything about using oxygen absorbers when saving heirloom seeds, as an additional means of preserving them?

Thanks!


----------

